# Retirement Livery in the North West



## embu (29 March 2017)

As title really. Open to any area in the NW, looking for retirement livery that won't cost the earth. Not on a yard setting, but more like horses living out with a shelter/ barn to live in, if they want to.... they have the choice...

Thank you


----------



## shadowsil (30 March 2017)

For the last 3 years our lovely old mare has been at Balterley stables, near Nantwich and has had fabulous care from the owner Tina.  She has lived out with use of a field shelter and has been very happy there.  She passed away this evening and we are fortunate in having no regrets, she has had a brilliant retirement and we were very lucky to find such a lovely place for her to end her days. She was loved and cared for until the very end and we will never be able to thank Tina enough for this.


----------



## embu (27 April 2017)

shadowsil said:



			For the last 3 years our lovely old mare has been at Balterley stables, near Nantwich and has had fabulous care from the owner Tina.  She has lived out with use of a field shelter and has been very happy there.  She passed away this evening and we are fortunate in having no regrets, she has had a brilliant retirement and we were very lucky to find such a lovely place for her to end her days. She was loved and cared for until the very end and we will never be able to thank Tina enough for this.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry for your sad loss and thank you for your recommendation xx


----------

